# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  مشکل در نصب ماژول اسلاید شو ساخته شده با node js

## fr_sdgh

یه اسلاید شو میخواستم استفاده کنم 
https://wlada.github.io/vue-carousel-3d/guide/
من فقط npm install -S vue-carousel-3d رو توی command prompt زدم و یه پوشه توی فایل ماژول های خود نود ایجاد شد. اصلا متوجه مابقی توضیحات گفته شده نمیشم باید چیکار کنم؟ البته پیغام های زیر رو هم داد 

C:\Users\Farid Sadeghi>node -v
v8.1.2


C:\Users\Farid Sadeghi>npm install -S vue-carousel-3d
npm WARN saveError ENOENT: no such file or directory, open 'C:\Users\Farid Sadeghi\package.json'
npm notice created a lockfile as package-lock.json. You should commit this file.
npm WARN enoent ENOENT: no such file or directory, open 'C:\Users\Farid Sadeghi\package.json'
npm WARN Farid Sadeghi No description
npm WARN Farid Sadeghi No repository field.
npm WARN Farid Sadeghi No README data
npm WARN Farid Sadeghi No license field.


+ vue-carousel-3d@0.1.15
added 1 package in 7.779s

----------


## fr_sdgh

70 تا بازدید تا الان داشته تاپیک واقعا کسی در همین حد ساده نود بلد نیست یا من بد نوشتم!؟

----------


## amir77ameri

یه جا توی داکیومنتیشنش گفته می تونید به صورت گلوبال هم نصبش کنید
به جای S- استفاده از g- رو امتحان کردی؟

----------

